# Daily Mail assisting Calais Migrants.



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

That's not a statement you read very often. :lol:

But it's true, read on. :wink:

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2015/01/31/daily-mail-ferry-offer_n_6584282.html


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Dear  

Dick


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Book a £1 crossing and take a van load of goodies??????????????? :roll: 

So just how does a foot passenger smuggle their van on board and not only that, how DO they get it up those stairs? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Daily Mail*

It's also true that with the Mail constantly going on about how soft our benefits system is and how everyone getting off the boat immediately gets a council house and money to bring all their relatives here......it's not surprising that migrants travel though Europe and want to get to Britain.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Bet the French were really pleased to see the interfering Brits!


----------

